
The Google memo is poorly argued and reaches the wrong conclusion - pulisse
http://www.businessinsider.com/google-memo-diversity-tech-2017-8
======
mpweiher
James's memo is a lot better argued, more nuanced and fair than this
collection of personal opinions, bald assertions, non-sequiturs and inane
hypotheticals.

See Jordan Peterson's interview with James Damore, where he goes through the
memo almost line-by-line.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEDuVF7kiPU&spfreload=10](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEDuVF7kiPU&spfreload=10)

